# Help with Dog getting scraped up etc etc.



## chadfrandson (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a 3.5 year old Wirehaired Pointing Griffon that I've hunted extensively. Just got back from 2.5 day pheasant hunt in SE Nodak. In past years she has had usuall scrapes etc to be expected. This year her paws got beaten up really bad - and not on the pads - on top of them and the sides. Many are inflamed badly - in the past she's had one or two like this. Also, she always gets scraped up badly on the nose and below the eyes. I do have boots and a skid plate - although regrettably didn't put them on until the second day because normally not necessary to use. With the conditions etc. we definately walked a lot more than usual and she hunts hard and pounds the cattails pretty good - and there was some ice, freezing water in there that couldn't have helped.

Wondering if anyone has any suggestions on anything they do. I will definately use the boots and skid plates going forward. How about treating around the eyes and on the nose?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I use stuff called septi-clense ( I think that's what its called) its just a antibiotic cream, but it seems to work well in terms of speeding up heeling.

I have to no tips on preventing it though, my lab has the same issues, around his eyes are always in rough shape after a hunt.

How did you you do pheasant hunting?


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Outside of the boots and vest I havnt heard of anything more you can do. I suppose putting on the boots before the dog hits thin ice would have prevented the paw problems. But what can be done for the face? A muzzle? I think a dog with a beat up face during this time of the year is a badge of honor. He aint no house sitter with a face like that! I dont know what you can do for the face except stick to CRP and theres no guarantee it wont happen there either. Just sounds like a hard hunted dog to me.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The dog is already pretty healed up - besides the scabs. I've put bacatracin (sp?) on the areas and it's helped. I agree the dog looks like a hunting machine warrior - the problem is the wife doesn't think it looks to cool. I'll have to chalk it up to a hard hunting dog and also the fact we walked/worked harder than recent years.

As far as hunting, we worked hard all day on Saturday in the 30 mph wind and only got 3 birds between 4 guys. Sunday we limited out and were able to watch the Vikes game. Monday walked one field and picked up a couple before leaving. We worked harder than we've ever had to for the past 10+ openers. First opening weekend we haven't limited out in over 10 years. I'm concerned about the habitat going forward, especially SE N.D. One more bad winter and it won't be pretty.


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I use medicated bag balm in the green can on the high wear spots eyes. nose, feet, arm pits, belly and where the dew claws should be. Right now my female lab looks like a racoon without hair around its eyes.


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

A good dog don't think twice, and will run again without much thinking about it.

You sound concerned enough that the dog is getting good care, little breaks to heal and let em rip......that's what the dog lives for.

Having one give up from a sore foot or a bloody lip isn't a dog I want to have.

Treat em right and run em hard.

Good Luck.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I wonder if one would put vasaline around the eyes before hunting?

Never tried it just a thought, or would it just get in thier eyes?


----------

